# Slide 160 Video auf youtube



## 123Luomi (8. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkH6GCNxYTA&feature=related"]YouTube        - MTB Freeride   Radon Slide 160     (Slide Down Ready to Ride)   "Radon"  1080i HDTV  "Freerider 2"[/nomedia]


----------



## 123Luomi (8. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLAxhMV1SZE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Bodo Probst - Radon Slide Prototyp[/nomedia]
Und von Bodo erklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. Mai 2011)

Warum präsentierst du hier solch alte Videos?


----------



## Crissi (26. August 2011)

Man könnte glatt meinen 123luomi wäre einer vom Radon Team.


----------

